# No power brakes after cold start?



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Did somebody else drive the car before you and move the seat back? Were you wearing different shoes with very soft soles, like flip-flops? My clutch/brake pedals feel very different if I'm wearing my hard-soled work shoes than my softer-soled casual shoes. Sometimes the effort does go up with a softer-soled shoe since the shoe needs to compress first, then the brake/clutch pedal gets depressed. 

With the car at fast idle, you'll have more vacuum than at a warmed-up idle. Might want to let the car idle for 30 seconds to go to a slower idle speed, and see if you can duplicate the issue. And, has it been very rainy or humid lately? If it has, there'll be a layer of rust on the brakes that gets scraped off during the first stop of the day. Rust doesn't stop as well as clean iron. It's normal, but disconcerting. 

If none of that applies, try this: stomp on the pedal hard a few times after the car is off, until it gets very difficult to move. Leave the car like that, and do a normal cold start. The pedal should sink rapidly down, and stop a few inches off the floor. If it doesn't, that's a problem.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

What another concern? How come no one on this board specifies their engine and body style? Had that happen with power steering once, have a new rack now, electric is kind of new, well eight years new, but brakes are very conventional.

What really disturbs me more than anything is having another vehicle with ABS, I HATE ABS! Those valve are electronically controlled, can all lock with with a glitch and that can block fluid flow to all four wheels!

Had that happen on another vehicle, but not all four, just two, RF and LR to be precise, took considerable pressure to stop the vehicle. ABS power module is a throwaway piece, cost a small fortune to replace that piece of crap even if you do the work yourself, really can cost you a small fortune if you have to pay to get it done. Yes those electrically operated solenoids can lock up and controlled by a consumer grade microcontroller, and really made worse with the firmware stored in all of the stupid things, flashram!

But if your vehicle is equipped with ABS, have to restore it or will loose your insurance coverage, and today, ITS THE LAW, YOU MUST HAVE ABS BRAKES!

Would definitely take your car back to your dealer and have this looked at, should be a storage code someplace, but most ABS removes those codes after three ignition startups. So will be told, we can't find anything wrong.

That ABS module sits right between your master cylinder and your brakes and can indubitably interfere with normal braking. And they lie like crazy by saying if your ABS fails you will resume normal braking. As you can tell, this is an issue with me from very bad experiences.

BUT ITS THE LAW! So help me, we have a bunch of idiots running this country, take your choice republican or democratic.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I know plenty of people driving around in cars that have passed NYS inspection with the ABS system disabled. They all have current insurance, too. My brother's minivan hasn't had working ABS in 5 years, and it passes inspection just fine. Must be things are different in WI than NY.


----------



## Disbeliever (Dec 31, 2010)

Have owned many many cars with ABS never a problem


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Disbeliever said:


> Have owned many many cars with ABS never a problem


Besides model and engine type, your location plays a huge role in ABS life, like not driving in salted road slush all winter long. 

More than likely will break my two year rule for flushing out the brake system, brake fluid is still very hygroscopic and absorbs corrosion causing moisture. Just will wait until the warranty expires.


----------



## zr1000a1 (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/4388-brakes-quit-working-8.html
..."They replaced both the Master Cylinder and the Power Booster. My service adviser told me there was a stripped bolt/thread where the master cylinder attaches to the power booster".....

http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/25-service-issues/4388-brakes-quit-working-7.html
..."They now say it is the switch that control's the Vacuum Assist".... 
--------------------
It probably has to do with the power booster and or master cylinder rather than, "a switch that control's the Vacuum assist." A vacuum control or air or check valve problem maybe.


----------



## cwerdna (Mar 10, 2011)

If the OP has a legitimate safety issue (and not user error), it seems filing a a safety complaint at w/NHTSA at safercar.gov is in order.

I've owned cars w/ABS since late 01. Never had any problems w/ABS. FWIW, we have no such thing as a "state inspection" other than an smog check every two years (generally) once the car's more than 6 model years old. Some vehicles are exempt.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

klchiew said:


> Just recently happened to me twice, so asking if anyone has had this issue. After a cold start around 80F outside temperature, I started backing up from my garage, went to step on my brakes, the car slowed, but didn't stop. I had to apply maximum brake pedal just to get the car to stop. I have a gradual slope on my driveway. Happened to me again a couple of days later, after a cold start, I was pulling towards the garage door, again I had to apply maximum brake pedal pressure just to get the car to stop. A little concerning, if you are not careful, you can bump into things...
> 
> On both times, the pedal didn't go all the way to the floor, it didn't feel spongy, just had a sensation of loss of power brakes. I wonder if the vacuum is working correctly (especially after a cold start where the car starts with emissions calibration kicking in (secondary air, fast RPM, etc).




klchiew,
I understand your concern with this issue. I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your local dealer and have them look into this for you. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of this issue. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

A bit more complicated system then the conventional plate below the throttle body using venturi type of vacuum to activate the power brake booster. This vacuum is independent of intake manifold vacuum and proportional only to engine speed.

Rather the main source of vacuum is taken off the intake manifold, wonder about the plastic quick connector with an O'ring as a minor source of seal, or using plastic tubing shrunk on plastic nipples with no clips. And if you have the 1.4L turbo, certainly do not have vacuum in the intake manifold, more like a higher 15 psi positive pressure.

All turbo engines require a vacuum boost pump and the Cruze does have that located way down below the master cylinder. Some how it has a vacuum sensor inside of that pump that monitors the degree of vacuum. Its tube is connected to a tee with paired with a hose from the intake manifold. And operated by an electrical pressure or lack of switch. That energizes a relay within the confines of the vacuum booster pump. With dirty switch contacts, imagine they would have to change the entire pump.

Erratic problems such like these are usually caused by poor contacts or connections, or even brush commutator connections.

When to gmpartdirect.com and was looking at some brake prices, ha, think after the or just before the warranty expires, would be cheaper to trade it in than buy these replacement parts. But that is true all over with everything. Son is having problems with a four year old clothes dryer, speculating the problem, but was looking at that Fisher-Paykel replacement part cost. Getting ready to leave to find his problem, but if the problem is what I think it is, will recommend he just buy a new dryer. But then he would also have to spend a small fortune to get rid of his old one.

This is not the same country I grew up in.


----------



## oldman2 (May 16, 2011)

I had the exact same thing happen to me. Took car to dealer and they said they could not fix it if it wasen't happening at that time. I told them it only happens about once or twice a week. They said I had to leave the car with them until they could reproduce the problem but would not give me a lowner car. They would not even write up the problem. I went to the service manager and he looked up possible causes and took the car in. They found the problen that same day and ordered the part. (bad vacume pipe switchon brake booster). It goes to show at some dealers you must speak up to get service. At first they were going to send me out on the road with defective brakes.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

The only problem I've had with ABS was bad solder points in the ABS module. Outside of driving in snow, it's saved my @$$ a few times in rain and the like. I stopped my Cruze about 2 inches from the back of a Civic that jammed on brakes from 40 mph in traffic the other day, and I have no doubt that ABS shortened my stopping distance from what I could have done.



> All turbo engines require a vacuum boost pump and the Cruze does have that located way down below the master cylinder.


Not all turbo cars have them. However, most cars that employ VVT (turbo ones included!) on the intake side have an assist because changing the intake valve timing at a cold start results in practically no vacuum.



> Some how it has a vacuum sensor inside of that pump that monitors the degree of vacuum. Its tube is connected to a tee with paired with a hose from the intake manifold. And operated by an electrical pressure or lack of switch. That energizes a relay within the confines of the vacuum booster pump. With dirty switch contacts, imagine they would have to change the entire pump.


This is most likely the problem, and it is not the first I have heard of Cruze owners with no brakes in the morning. With these electrically vacuum-assisted systems, it is actually a pretty common problem after a few years for that pump to stop working - and a scary one.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Perhaps more testing is in line to learn our brakes. Was a long standing axiom that with loss of engine, the vacuum booster would have a sufficient reservoir for three complete stops. With other vehicles, would still have power brakes, after the vehicle sat for a week. After reading this post, got into my Cruze, didn't start the engine, but stepped on the brake pedal after the car sat for a couple of hours after a long trip. No power brakes!

Never tried this on the Cruze yet, but planning on it on a dead quiet road. Will slip the gear shift in neutral, kill the engine and check to see if I still have power brakes, least of one complete stop. If not, Chevy will be hearing from me. Already know for a fact, will lose power steering, instantly.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

NickD said:


> Perhaps more testing is in line to learn our brakes. Was a long standing axiom that with loss of engine, the vacuum booster would have a sufficient reservoir for three complete stops. With other vehicles, would still have power brakes, after the vehicle sat for a week. After reading this post, got into my Cruze, didn't start the engine, but stepped on the brake pedal after the car sat for a couple of hours after a long trip. No power brakes!
> 
> Never tried this on the Cruze yet, but planning on it on a dead quiet road. Will slip the gear shift in neutral, kill the engine and check to see if I still have power brakes, least of one complete stop. If not, Chevy will be hearing from me. Already know for a fact, will lose power steering, instantly.


Haha, works on mine. I stalled my car (whoops) coming through the gate to my complex the other day. Coasted downhill to a stop with power brakes - the pedal was good for 2 pushes or so.

Power steering does go out, but it does the same if you stall or snap the serpentine belt on another car.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

oldman2 said:


> I had the exact same thing happen to me. Took car to dealer and they said they could not fix it if it wasen't happening at that time. I told them it only happens about once or twice a week. They said I had to leave the car with them until they could reproduce the problem but would not give me a lowner car. They would not even write up the problem. I went to the service manager and he looked up possible causes and took the car in. They found the problen that same day and ordered the part. (bad vacume pipe switchon brake booster). It goes to show at some dealers you must speak up to get service. At first they were going to send me out on the road with defective brakes.




oldman2,
I am happy to hear that the Service Manager was able to get this issue diagnosed for you. I am also happy to hear that you have had this issue repaired. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

NickD said:


> What another concern? How come no one on this board specifies their engine and body style? Had that happen with power steering once, have a new rack now, electric is kind of new, well eight years new, but brakes are very conventional.
> 
> What really disturbs me more than anything is having another vehicle with ABS, I HATE ABS! Those valve are electronically controlled, can all lock with with a glitch and that can block fluid flow to all four wheels!
> 
> ...


Please stop posting misinformation about the ESP systems in these cars. In a very rare instance you can have a normally closed valve fail in the open position which will leave the pedal spongy and reduce braking performance. Otherwise the only time you would have the situation you described is if the brake fluid was very old and seriously rust contaminated, clogging the orifices. 

They are proven to reduce the amount of accidents in inclement weather and also reduce injury rates due to rollovers. 

This problem has nothing to do with the ABS. this is a vacuum booster issue. The vacuum pump is likely malfunctioning and/or there is a leak in the booster. The booster should hold vacuum overnight so you should get one push in the morning before you start the car before the pedal becomes very hard. Also, the turbo engine makes vacuum any time it is running and not in boost. So, on a cold start, I would suggest starting and letting it idle until the idle comes down, not immediately throwing it in gear and backing up after starting. This usually takes 10-15 seconds.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

scha7530 said:


> Please stop posting misinformation about the ESP systems in these cars. In a very rare instance you can have a normally closed valve fail in the open position which will leave the pedal spongy and reduce braking performance. Otherwise the only time you would have the situation you described is if the brake fluid was very old and seriously rust contaminated, clogging the orifices.
> 
> They are proven to reduce the amount of accidents in inclement weather and also reduce injury rates due to rollovers.
> 
> This problem has nothing to do with the ABS. this is a vacuum booster issue. The vacuum pump is likely malfunctioning and/or there is a leak in the booster. The booster should hold vacuum overnight so you should get one push in the morning before you start the car before the pedal becomes very hard. Also, the turbo engine makes vacuum any time it is running and not in boost. So, on a cold start, I would suggest starting and letting it idle until the idle comes down, not immediately throwing it in gear and backing up after starting. This usually takes 10-15 seconds.


Is not misinformation, expect you to apologize, can also be the result of a shorted solenoid drive transistor or contaminated code in the flashram.

Is also a possible problem, but not necessarily so as stated in a more recent post.

Members on this board can state facts or opinions, I am stating facts. Average repair job on ABS can cost the consume 2,000 bucks. And with most drivers, gives over confidence in inclimate weather. But a Standford professor based on statistical math states an overall 14% improvement. So it has become law.


----------



## scha7530 (Apr 15, 2012)

NickD said:


> Is not misinformation, expect you to apologize, can also be the result of a shorted solenoid drive transistor or contaminated code in the flashram.
> 
> Is also a possible problem, but not necessarily so as stated in a more recent post.
> 
> Members on this board can state facts or opinions, I am stating facts. Average repair job on ABS can cost the consume 2,000 bucks. And with most drivers, gives over confidence in inclimate weather. But a Standford professor based on statistical math states an overall 14% improvement. So it has become law.


If the coil is stuck in the energized position for long enough (opening or closing the valves), the fuse will blow---the circuit board will melt if that doesn't happen and power will be lost. If your brake fluid is dirty enough to clog the orifices in the hydraulic portion, there is serious contamination going on and you cannot expect it to function perfectly...similar idea to not changing your oil and wondering why it sludges. If it was the fault of the control unit, you could easily pull the fuse and be on your way until repairs are made. 

I am a hydraulic engineer for stability control systems, including ones very much like the one on the Cruze. The hydraulic section of it rarely ever fails...the service rate is very low...like a 1 in 10,000 chance of having to replace it over 15 years or 300,000 km. The ECU service rate is slightly higher. This unit does not cost anywhere near $2000. You can buy the part for $400....that's not what GM pays, but like anything else it has a huge mark-up when sold at the parts counter. 

The issues you describe are so unlikely to happen. By far, the most common issue with ABS or ESC is wheel speed sensor failure. For the module itself, you're most likely to have a resistor/diode/solder joint failure than anything. The car companies take these things extremely seriously---calling them unreliable crap just is not true at all. Any issue would come with bare minimum a dash warning light, telling you to get the car fixed. Considering a dead ESC ECU will not allow the car to be started on many push button start cars, its paramount that it work properly. 

The problems you claim to have experienced may be more likely on a very old system...like one from the mid 1990's before the feedback systems advanced to the level they are now. 

Other than airbags and improved safety cages, these things save more lives and prevent more accidents than anything else installed on a car. It makes a real difference. Even 14% is a huge improvement - everything in the auto industry has come down to getting 1/2% here and there anymore.


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

Could be the engine is simply 'surging' or revving up to warm itself, hence the sudden movement and lack of grip in stopping the car. Next time try putting the car in neutral and let it move down the decline by means of pure gravity. You probably won't get that lack of grip right after a startup when the car is in neutral rather than in gear. I have felt this same thing occur in just about every car I've driven...


----------



## oldman2 (May 16, 2011)

The problem happens when in the morning the first time you start the car and let it run for about ten seconds. Then press the brake to put the car in reverse and idle out of the garage. You then must press the brake very hard to stop the car and be able to put it in drive. I let the car roll forward about thirty feet and try to stop it at the end of my drive. It is necessary to apply the brakes very very hard to stop the car. I pump the brakes and then and only then they start to work. No where in the manual does it say to let the car run for a time before you go like one thread said.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

oldman2 said:


> The problem happens when in the morning the first time you start the car and let it run for about ten seconds. Then press the brake to put the car in reverse and idle out of the garage. You then must press the brake very hard to stop the car and be able to put it in drive. I let the car roll forward about thirty feet and try to stop it at the end of my drive. It is necessary to apply the brakes very very hard to stop the car. I pump the brakes and then and only then they start to work. No where in the manual does it say to let the car run for a time before you go like one thread said.


Since this is a cold start in the AM have you noticed that the car is on high idle? my car runs 1,500rpm right away when cold then drops to about 1,000 after 30seconds. Also drops to about 600 when fully warm. This also does somewhat effect the go factor in forward & reverse(rolls better at high idle). 

Are you sure there is really a brake problem or is this an old man not having enough leg strength(I had to say it with that user name)?


----------



## rustinn (Jun 7, 2012)

> Since this is a cold start in the AM have you noticed that the car is on high idle? my car runs 1,500rpm right away when cold then drops to about 1,000 after 30seconds. Also drops to about 600 when fully warm. This also does somewhat effect the go factor in forward & reverse(rolls better at high idle).


Pretty much what I said :uhh:


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

If you put your foot on the brake before starting the engine, should feel that brake pedal go down immediately after the engine starts, meaning you have vacuum assist.


----------



## oldman2 (May 16, 2011)

Try reading the first message I posted and you will see the dealer found and fixed the problem. I just had a problem getting them to look at the problem when it wasen't happening.


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

Having exactly the same problem, loss of braking when backing up on a cold start, going to dealer on Thursday.


----------



## LisaKent (Jul 5, 2012)

Yes, I'm having the exact same issue. Sounds like we have the exact same car. Loaded LTZ. RS Package, etc. Started about a week ago, and I'm terrified I'm going to hurt someone or myself.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Bluman said:


> Having exactly the same problem, loss of braking when backing up on a cold start, going to dealer on Thursday.



Bluman,
I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

LisaKent said:


> Yes, I'm having the exact same issue. Sounds like we have the exact same car. Loaded LTZ. RS Package, etc. Started about a week ago, and I'm terrified I'm going to hurt someone or myself.



LisaKent,
I understand your concerns with this issue. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you as well as assisting you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Bluman,
> I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to your dealer. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy, thank you for your concern on this issue. I visited dealer on 7/5 and unfortunately they were unable to duplicate the issue and took vehicle home. On my next start on 7/6, again on a cold start while backing out of my driveway I experienced the ongoing issue of loss of braking (third time in the past 10 days), I parked the vehicle and has remained there since as I am concerned about the safety of my family and others if I continue to drive this vehicle. 
I again have scheduled a visit to the dealer on 7/9, the vehicle will be left there overnight and I'm hoping the issue will crop up when they start vehicle the next day. 
The dealer I visited was 112 Chevrolet in Medford NY, tel # 631-289-2060, service advisor was Vincent Cutala, I advised them of this thread, maybe if you speak with them they will understand that this issue is being experienced by other Cruze owners as well.


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

Just an update, a week later (vehicle still at dealer) and no resolve !, apparently it's a *ELECTRIC BRAKE BOOSTER PUMP*, 
part is on backorder and no where in sight on when they are getting one! WTF !!!, how can parts be on backorder !!!
Since July 1st vehicle as been driven twice to and back from dealer (10 miles), 



@ Chevy Customer Service....still waiting on your call or contact !


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

Bluman said:


> how can parts be on backorder !!!


Ahhh, Deja Vu all over again. Reminds me of another manufacturer's dealership I dealt with before. Their pat response to service issues was that the parts were on back order. Later I found out their credit was so bad, they couldn't order parts when they needed to.


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

The irony is that I traded my 2010 Camaro for the Cruze :$#angry:, what does Chevrolet give me for a rental ?????.....a Camaro ! :angry:


:eusa_clap:

ccasion14:


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

Another day goes by and no replacement part in sight !


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

UPDATE !, 
Part came in late today:eusa_clap:, dealer replaced a *ELECTRIC BRAKE BOOSTER PUMP*, vehicle now at home, :signs015:
hopefully problem will not come up any longer.

The *GM service bulletin* found on issue was *PIC5498A* stating issue could arise in certain vehicles.


----------



## MStevens (Jul 17, 2012)

*Me Too*

I experienced same issue. Also had issue when "inching up" during a stop and the car kept going under what I thought would be normal pressure on the brake. Brought it in to the dealer and the power brake booster fuse went out. They replaced the fuse and booster under warranty. This was at about 35,000 miles on my 2011 LT.

Now I hear a whiney motor-like sound when I apply the brake, but that's OK by me as I know it's the booster and it's working.


----------



## taz327 (Dec 23, 2011)

I have had this issue various times at cold start up. I had it in to the dealer for an oil change and tire rotation and told the service guys what I had experienced and of course they could not duplicate the problem. It is still happening and it is every time on a cold start. If I apply the throttle for a moment, the brakes work or so it seems. I think this car needs an accumulator with a charge of pressure forn cold starts. The dealer won't see this unless it sits over night at the dealership and a technician starts it cold the next morning. I think I will get a rental car and have them do this while it is under warranty.


----------



## taz327 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mine is also 2011 LTZ with RS Package. I will inform the dealer of the problem and have them fix it.


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

taz327 said:


> Mine is also 2011 LTZ with RS Package. I will inform the dealer of the problem and have them fix it.


Refer them to bulletin *PIC5498A*


----------



## Heavy D (May 19, 2012)

I had the same thing happen to me. Just seems to be in reverse right after a cold start no matter what the outside temp is. Dealer says he couldn't verify it. Like you said it's like trying to stop and old tractor all the pressure comes from the force you put on the brake pedal.

Dennis


----------



## darbymd (Mar 6, 2012)

I have had the same problem with mine, almost hit a co worker leaving the parking lot. It felt a lot like trying to stop at a icy intersection in the winter. It surprised the **** out of me, fortunately I didn't hit the back of his car.


----------



## bkalous (Jul 19, 2012)

LisaKent said:


> Yes, I'm having the exact same issue. Sounds like we have the exact same car. Loaded LTZ. RS Package, etc. Started about a week ago, and I'm terrified I'm going to hurt someone or myself.


Yes, I am having the same issue -- only have a little over 7000 miles on 2012 Cruze LT. Have had a couple of close calls when the car almost did not stop in time.

Feel more confident that I can give the dealership some similar experiences.


----------



## bkalous (Jul 19, 2012)

LisaKent said:


> Yes, I'm having the exact same issue. Sounds like we have the exact same car. Loaded LTZ. RS Package, etc. Started about a week ago, and I'm terrified I'm going to hurt someone or myself.


Yes, I am having the same issue -- only have a little over 7000 miles on 2012 Cruze LT. Have had a couple of close calls when the car almost did not stop in time.

Feel more confident that I can give the dealership some similar experiences.


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

II haven't been hear since Apr. Lost the brakes on my car and totalled it. the only thing I did have was emergency brake, i went tru a T intersection at 40 MPh jumped a curve, thru oncoming traffic and landed in a chainlink fence. hit the curb so hard it knocked the front tires off. If I get time, i'll post some pictures.

I know own a 2013 Malibu eco, good car but I will be getting rid of it soon!!

Tre'


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

mzodarg said:


> II haven't been hear since Apr. Lost the brakes on my car and totalled it. the only thing I did have was emergency brake, i went tru a T intersection at 40 MPh jumped a curve, thru oncoming traffic and landed in a chainlink fence. hit the curb so hard it knocked the front tires off. If I get time, i'll post some pictures.
> 
> I know own a 2013 Malibu eco, good car but I will be getting rid of it soon!!
> 
> Tre'


Did you file a complaint with NHTSA?


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

> Did you file a complaint with NHTSA​


Absolutely, car was too damaged visually see defect, ECU is being examined.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

mzodarg said:


> Absolutely, car was too damaged visually see defect, ECU is being examined.


This is more serious that the engine shield issue. 


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

Glad you are still here to inform us!

Hoping my Cruze and my Droid 3 are still here to send this message barring any engine fires!


----------



## mzodarg (Sep 3, 2011)

I was very fortunate, could have been a lot worse. I got some three degree burns on my arm from the air bag but no other injury.

Before the car was lifted to look undercarriage damage the estimate to repair was over 18k.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

mzodarg said:


> II haven't been hear since Apr. Lost the brakes on my car and totalled it. the only thing I did have was emergency brake, i went tru a T intersection at 40 MPh jumped a curve, thru oncoming traffic and landed in a chainlink fence. hit the curb so hard it knocked the front tires off. If I get time, i'll post some pictures.
> 
> I know own a 2013 Malibu eco, good car but I will be getting rid of it soon!! Tre'


Has to be a reason for this, in one older vehicle with a single reservoir master cylinder, that one O ring seal decided to go without warning, also lucky to be alive. With an MT vehicle, jammed it into low gear and came to a safe stop with the help of the parking brake. Certainly not an emergency brake.

Auto industry changed to dual reservoir master cylinders, great, now we have two O rings for a bit of extra safety, but those two can also go at the same time.

With an ABS vehicle with a microcontroller glitch, locked up the valves on two brakes, left front and rear right to be precise. Braking was reduce by over 50%, but happy all four brakes didn't lock up, its possible with ABS. So is ABS a cure or a tradeoff?

With FAA flight training, have it beaten into our thick skulls, just don't go for a ride, always looking for a safe place to land in case that engine fails. What kind of training to we get for driving, in case your brakes fail? To the best of my knowledge, none.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Another difference in flying is preventative maintenance, required and must be logged, just looking at your pad wear is not preventative maintenance.

And why to our newpapers make such a big deal about flying? Few years ago, two neighborhood girls, both teens were killed in an automotive accident, only made page four in our local newspaper. Then a guy lands at our airport and forgets to lower the landing gear, no injuries, no one killed, but splashed all over the headlines with a huge force of investigators coming to our dinky little town. This doesn't make any sense. 

Gather getting killed in an auto accident isn't news anymore.


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

I truly believe that Chevrolet should initiate a national recall on this issue before someone makes news on page four of their local paper !


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

darbymd said:


> I have had the same problem with mine, almost hit a co worker leaving the parking lot. It felt a lot like trying to stop at a icy intersection in the winter. It surprised the **** out of me, fortunately I didn't hit the back of his car.




darbymd,
Have you had your dealer look into this for you? If you have not I would suggest that you have your dealer look into this for you. Please keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

mzodarg said:


> II haven't been hear since Apr. Lost the brakes on my car and totalled it. the only thing I did have was emergency brake, i went tru a T intersection at 40 MPh jumped a curve, thru oncoming traffic and landed in a chainlink fence. hit the curb so hard it knocked the front tires off. If I get time, i'll post some pictures.
> 
> I know own a 2013 Malibu eco, good car but I will be getting rid of it soon!!
> 
> Tre'



mzodarg,
I am very sorry to hear about the experience that you had with your Cruze. I am happy to hear that you are doing alright. Have you been in contact with Chevrolet Customer Assistance? If you have not can you please send me a PM with your contact information and VIN? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

taz327 said:


> I have had this issue various times at cold start up. I had it in to the dealer for an oil change and tire rotation and told the service guys what I had experienced and of course they could not duplicate the problem. It is still happening and it is every time on a cold start. If I apply the throttle for a moment, the brakes work or so it seems. I think this car needs an accumulator with a charge of pressure forn cold starts. The dealer won't see this unless it sits over night at the dealership and a technician starts it cold the next morning. I think I will get a rental car and have them do this while it is under warranty.




taz327,
I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## taz327 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks. Going to drop off at dealer today and leave it overnight. I had it there before with no luck, but now that you have givin me backup, i should be good and they should fix.


----------



## taz327 (Dec 23, 2011)

Thanks Stacy, dropping the car off at the dealer today to sit over night for them to look at tomorrow. Elikins Chevrolet, Rte. 73 Marlton, NJ and the service rep is Adam Elkins.


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

taz327 said:


> Thanks Stacy, dropping the car off at the dealer today to sit over night for them to look at tomorrow. Elikins Chevrolet, Rte. 73 Marlton, NJ and the service rep is Adam Elkins.


They may not be able to duplicate issue, mine stayed overnight and issue did not pop up, luckily the tech was not happy with the feel of the brakes and investigated some more and found a blown fuse for the *ELECTRIC BRAKE BOOSTER PUMP*, fuse was replaced and blew immediately upon replacing, tested *ELECTRIC BRAKE BOOSTER PUMP* and it was defective, ordered and replaced.
Vehicle now has better braking and feel, has it should have been since day 1 ! 
referred them to bulletin *PIC5498A

Hope it all works out for you !*


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

taz327 said:


> Thanks Stacy, dropping the car off at the dealer today to sit over night for them to look at tomorrow. Elikins Chevrolet, Rte. 73 Marlton, NJ and the service rep is Adam Elkins.




taz327,
Thank you for the update. Please continue to keep me posted on this. If at anytime you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Mir12434 (Aug 19, 2012)

On 8/15/2012, I Get into my 2012 Ltz model Cruze with 3 kids and while reversing down my driveway the car doesn't stop and im pushing hard on the brakes! This was the scariest thing ever and thank God that no one was hurt! The car is now at the GM dealership and they have acknowledged that "GM techline" is aware of a problem but that the Brake "pressure switch" needed is on national back order and that they have no idea when it'll become available! Im very concerned that there could be others not aware of this life threatening issue. Chevy needs to recall ASAP.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Mir12434 said:


> On 8/15/2012, I Get into my 2012 Ltz model Cruze with 3 kids and while reversing down my driveway the car doesn't stop and im pushing hard on the brakes! This was the scariest thing ever and thank God that no one was hurt! The car is now at the GM dealership and they have acknowledged that "GM techline" is aware of a problem but that the Brake "pressure switch" needed is on national back order and that they have no idea when it'll become available! Im very concerned that there could be others not aware of this life threatening issue. Chevy needs to recall ASAP.




Mir12434,
I would like to apologize for the experience that you had with your Cruze. I understand your concern with this. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me a PM with your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you, 
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## charlie_t (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks Bluman. I experienced that problem a couple of times but hesitated taking it to the dealer because I knew they couldn't duplicate it. after I saw your reference to a service bulletin I immediatly took it in. Of course they wanted to keep it overnight so they could check it after a cold start. I told the service writer about the bulletin and about two hours later they called me to say they found a bad vacuum pump switch. They didn't have the part on hand so they had to keep it until the next day. But now it's fixed and I am a happy camper once again.



Bluman said:


> UPDATE !,
> Part came in late today:eusa_clap:, dealer replaced a *ELECTRIC BRAKE BOOSTER PUMP*, vehicle now at home, :signs015:
> hopefully problem will not come up any longer.
> 
> The *GM service bulletin* found on issue was *PIC5498A* stating issue could arise in certain vehicles.


----------



## Bluman (Oct 1, 2011)

charlie_t said:


> Thanks Bluman. I experienced that problem a couple of times but hesitated taking it to the dealer because I knew they couldn't duplicate it. after I saw your reference to a service bulletin I immediatly took it in. Of course they wanted to keep it overnight so they could check it after a cold start. I told the service writer about the bulletin and about two hours later they called me to say they found a bad vacuum pump switch. They didn't have the part on hand so they had to keep it until the next day. But now it's fixed and I am a happy camper once again.


Glad I could help !


----------



## Heavy D (May 19, 2012)

Dealer fixed, after 3 tries, my non braking in reverse after a cold start. Hose to booster pump kinked and new booster pump. Seems to work fine now.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

charlie_t said:


> Thanks Bluman. I experienced that problem a couple of times but hesitated taking it to the dealer because I knew they couldn't duplicate it. after I saw your reference to a service bulletin I immediatly took it in. Of course they wanted to keep it overnight so they could check it after a cold start. I told the service writer about the bulletin and about two hours later they called me to say they found a bad vacuum pump switch. They didn't have the part on hand so they had to keep it until the next day. But now it's fixed and I am a happy camper once again.



charlie_t,
Thank you for the update! I'm very happy to hear that your dealer was able to get this issue resolved for you!! If you have any other questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Heavy D said:


> Dealer fixed, after 3 tries, my non braking in reverse after a cold start. Hose to booster pump kinked and new booster pump. Seems to work fine now.



Heavy D,
That is great to hear!! I am happy you have your Cruze back and the issues resolved! Please let me know if you have any other questions, comments or concerns I may be able to help you with!
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## RetroGiant (Sep 12, 2011)

I've been having this issue a bunch too. Start car in the morning, put in reverse, no brakes. Happens every now and then during regular driving as well. But almost a guarantee every morning. Having it looked at tomorrow. They won't be able to replicate it I'm sure and tell me sorry, we don't see anything wrong. Our dealership here is pretty terrible. I gave them the Service Bulletin. I'm sure they will discard it. Cause I'm just a dumb customer trying to tell them how to do their job. I don't know what Chevrolet is waiting for, clearly this is an issue. I mean just on this forum there are tons of posts about it. Maybe wait for a few deaths? Ridiculous.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Please let me know by private message if you would like me to call the dealer for you or find a new dealer in your area. I am sorry to read about the frustration that you are experiencing. I am here to assist you in getting it resolved.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## RetroGiant (Sep 12, 2011)

Thanks, I will let you know how it goes tomorrow.


----------



## RetroGiant (Sep 12, 2011)

Just got back from the dealership. I had printed off the bulletin Bluman had stated and then I found a few other sites that had service bulletins (not sure if they are all related or possibly even the same) and added those to the sheet. I guess that helped them out cause they looked into the bulletin(s) and replaced the *Brake Booster Pipe Switch*. So we'll see if it does the trick tomorrow morning. Hopefully its fixed.

What I typed out and printed and gave to the service department was the following:

*No Brakes/Brakes hard to depress after cold start in reverse:*

Causes:

Electric brake booster pump

Booster pump hose kink

Electronic vacuum pump (EVP) vent causing restriction

Bulletin: PIC5498A
Bulletin: PI-0797
Service Bulletin: 339567


----------



## DonnaMM84 (Jul 3, 2013)

Power brake booster vacuum sensor or switch


----------



## The_Madcat (Oct 6, 2012)

Gonna have to take mine in for similar issue. If I leave my Cruze sit for more than a couple hours, all power assist is gone when starting it. It comes back after starting the vehicle but older cars I have owned keep the power assist for days - at least 2 pumps of the pedal anyway.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello The_Madcat

Please let me know if you would like for me to locate a dealer for you or to document the issue that you are having in our system. I am here to assist you just send me a private message.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## smity149 (Feb 11, 2013)

I'm having this problem. I called the dealer today and they said it was a maintenance problem and want to charge me. Shows how good of service departments there are now days.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

smity149 said:


> I'm having this problem. I called the dealer today and they said it was a maintenance problem and want to charge me. Shows how good of service departments there are now days.


Go to a different dealer. Also, if your Cruze has the 1.4T engine and an automatic transmission, there is a recall for just this problem. You will be able to get it fixed for free, even if your Cruze is beyond the 3/36 bumper to bumper warranty.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Would you like me to look up your VIN or provide any other assistance for you smity149? If so please send it to me by private message along with your current mileage. I am also available to call the dealership for you if you need me to.

Jackie
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

smity149 said:


> I'm having this problem. I called the dealer today and they said it was a maintenance problem and want to charge me. Shows how good of service departments there are now days.


And the name of this quality GM Certified Service department is?


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Looks like a recall has been initiated unless this is an unrelated issue.


----------



## BrettnJoey21 (Jul 6, 2018)

This happens with my husband's '13 Cruze LT more frequently than not. It has gotten so that I won't drive it anymore, I nearly backed into cars in my parking lot at work twice now and it isn't that I can't drive in the lot very well, I daily a '12 f150 crewcab long bed in the same lot and never get close to hitting anything. My husband refuses to admit there is a problem despite nearly rolling into the neighbors yard on occasion. It feels like a brake booster issue to me but since it isn't mine I won't take it to the dealership but it is a safety issue especially if there are children around when you first apply the brakes.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

BrettnJoey21 said:


> This happens with my husband's '13 Cruze LT more frequently than not. It has gotten so that I won't drive it anymore, I nearly backed into cars in my parking lot at work twice now and it isn't that I can't drive in the lot very well, I daily a '12 f150 crewcab long bed in the same lot and never get close to hitting anything. My husband refuses to admit there is a problem despite nearly rolling into the neighbors yard on occasion. It feels like a brake booster issue to me but since it isn't mine I won't take it to the dealership but it is a safety issue especially if there are children around when you first apply the brakes.


Not taking it in means nothing will get done to it. Hopefully you can explain this to him before it's a civil law suit matter.


----------

